# 1st Attemp At Macro



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

My first attemp at macro of a BEE


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Good effort! That looks impressive. What set-up did you use?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

oddgitt said:


> Good effort! That looks impressive. What set-up did you use?


IT just came into my workshop,I ran to my sony Cyber-shot Dsct 77 set to macro (no tripod) and clicked away


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Are those mites behind its head?

Great shot by the way


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Superb shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Are those mites behind its head?
> 
> Great shot by the way


 :dntknw:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

chocko said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Are those mites behind its head?
> ...


Oh dear....is that the dreaded disease our Bees are getting now..  ...I know it is caused by mites, but amazing to see them.

Nice shots for a quick whizzy click, try to get him smiling next time! :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It seems these are not the dangerous ones :sweatdrop:

Phew!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

jasonm said:


> It seems these are not the dangerous ones :sweatdrop:
> 
> Phew!


thanks for the link :thumbup:

chocko


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Sent photos of bee to COUNTRYFILE magazine.

They replied and one photo will be included in the next issue. :yahoo:

I wonder which one they will use ?


----------

